# Dayton ko's 100.00 o.b.o



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

OR WILL THROW IN THE ADAPTORS FOR 150.OO BOTH LEFT SIDE
















































:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANY OFFERS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

5 or 6 lug


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

pink63impala said:


> 5 or 6 lug


 universal chevy


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I would get it if u had the right side also


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I would get it if u had the right side also


:tears::yessad:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

THROW ME SOME OFFERS WHATS UP? WORST THING IS THAT I SAY NO REASONABLE OFFERS LETS NOT GET STUPID EITHER


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone>?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:burn:


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

BUMB THIS FOR THE HOMIE !!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

any offers ????????????????


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

u got all 4 adapters?are they 15hole ones?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

waffles said:


> u got all 4 adapters?are they 15hole ones?


only the two lefts universal chevy 5 lug


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANYTHING? TRADES SHIT FOR A COUPE MIGHT COSIDER


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:banghead:...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

50.00 FOR BOTH


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> nice


THANKS TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

....:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> THROW ME SOME OFFERS WHATS UP? WORST THING IS THAT I SAY NO REASONABLE OFFERS *LETS NOT GET STUPID EITHER*


:burn:


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

check your pm


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

El Diablo 666 said:


> check your pm


:facepalm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

OR WILL THROW IN THE ADAPTORS FOR 150.OO BOTH LEFT SIDE
















































:thumbsup:.........................


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout::angry:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

MAKE OFFER


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I have these for sale let me know!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I have these for sale let me know!


How much and do they come with ko


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

jaimef702 said:


> How much and do they come with ko


not his topic but you can have my 2 ko for 50.00


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:chuck:


----------

